# The Trayvon Martin Tour



## granfire (May 3, 2012)

it stops today in the great state of Alabama.

Now, granted I have not kept up with developments, but I really would like to know why the family is touring states that don't seem to have any obvious connection with the case.

Yes, I know, Birmingham is the cradle of the civil liberties movement, but I till don't get it.


----------



## d1jinx (May 3, 2012)

granfire said:


> it stops today in the great state of Alabama.
> 
> Now, granted I have not kept up with developments, but I really would like to know why the family is touring states that don't seem to have any obvious connection with the case.
> 
> Yes, I know, Birmingham is the cradle of the civil liberties movement, but I till don't get it.




attention.  15 more minutes of fame.


----------



## d1jinx (May 3, 2012)

d1jinx said:


> attention. 15 more minutes of fame.




they want to turn him into a maurder, to say how racism still exsist. nevermind the fact that 3 more kids were killed this past weekend in Philly.... by thier own kind.

or how about this one

http://www.myfoxphilly.com/dpp/news...hiladelphia_Possible_Mistaken_Identity_050312

mistaken identity?  i smell racism at the bottom of this. :shrug:


----------



## Wo Fat (May 3, 2012)

d1jinx said:


> they want to turn him into a maurder, to say how racism still exsist. nevermind the fact that 3 more kids were killed this past weekend in Philly.... by thier own kind.
> 
> or how about this one
> 
> ...



"_They_" ... "_their own kind_" ...

Is that the way you refer to "them" while in "their" presence?  Or do you feel safer typing it anonymously?

I notice you are a TKD practitioner.  Do you publicly refer to the Korean founders and practitioners of your art--regardless of whether you yourself are Korean or not--in the "_their own kind_" context?


----------



## WC_lun (May 3, 2012)

Umm Racism does still exsist. Now racism may not have had anything to do with the Trayvon shooting, but racsim is still alive in the US.


----------



## Empty Hands (May 3, 2012)

WC_lun said:


> Umm Racism does still exsist. Now racism may not have had anything to do with the Trayvon shooting, but racsim is still alive in the US.



Truly the worst racism of all is still with us - the racism of being called racist for saying and doing racist things.


----------



## Wo Fat (May 3, 2012)

d1jinx said:


> they want to turn him into a maurder, to say how racism still exsist. nevermind the fact that 3 more kids were killed this past weekend in Philly.... by thier own kind.
> 
> or how about this one
> 
> ...



And while you're lamenting "the fact that 3 more kids were killed this past weekend in Philly ... by their own kind", you'll be equally outraged at yet another killing--in Chicago--where "their kind" killed "their kind".  

http://www.suntimes.com/news/mitchell/12236589-452/justice-slower-for-black-woman-than-for-dog.html


----------



## granfire (May 3, 2012)

Wo Fat said:


> And while you're lamenting "the fact that 3 more kids were killed this past weekend in Philly ... by their own kind", you'll be equally outraged at yet another killing--in Chicago--where "their kind" killed "their kind".
> 
> http://www.suntimes.com/news/mitchell/12236589-452/justice-slower-for-black-woman-than-for-dog.html



Sorry, Dear.
but 'Their own kind' in that case is spot on.
3 more young lives tragically cut short.
But because there is no angle to it...it's not worthy of a world tour.
Grave injustice, if you ask me. 

Yeah, I know, I am a racist mean girl, just the way my day is rolling.

But I do pray, TELL ME: Why are these people (the entourage) touring Alabama? 
I do believe there is no link to the state. The kid was not from here, the shooter was not, and the event happened someplace else as well. 

Oh, the Cochran law firm is set to take up donations.....

No, racism is alive and well. 
It works both ways and seriously, calling somebody a child molester is not going to tarnish ones reputation than slapping the racist label on a person. 
And it works like a charm, too. Any valid argument, reason or cause is immediately dismissed as the race claim is made.
"you write me up because I'm black' 
no, because you are lazy and don't do the work you collect your paycheck for. But that point is lost. The racist card was played.


But that was not the question I was raising. 

But I guess it falls in line with trademarking your child's name. I suppose before the year is over we will see the made for TV movie. 

How many people are behind the scenes pulling strings?
I am sure a few people will make a good buck from this ordeal.....


----------



## Wo Fat (May 3, 2012)

Yeah,

I, personally, don't need to call you _anything_.  You are what you do.  You are what you believe.

So go ahead and continue to seek sympathy and empathy from the like-minded.


----------



## punisher73 (May 3, 2012)

Wo Fat said:


> "_They_" ... "_their own kind_" ...
> 
> Is that the way you refer to "them" while in "their" presence? Or do you feel safer typing it anonymously?
> 
> I notice you are a TKD practitioner. Do you publicly refer to the Korean founders and practitioners of your art--regardless of whether you yourself are Korean or not--in the "_their own kind_" context?



How else could he have phrased that?  The "they" in his statement was a very specific group of people, and last time I took an english class the pronoun "they" is used to describe a group of people.  Now, if he had made a very broad statement about an undefined "they", then that is different.  Same as "their own kind", it was a very SPECIFIC example given to a very SPECIFIC incident.  He didn't make a statement that "they" should stick to "their own kind".  I guess he should have worded it that "3 children were killed by other children of their own racial background".


----------



## granfire (May 3, 2012)

Wo Fat said:


> Yeah,
> 
> I, personally, don't need to call you _anything_.  You are what you do.  You are what you believe.
> 
> So go ahead and continue to seek sympathy and empathy from the like-minded.





Who are you referring to?


----------



## MJS (May 3, 2012)

Wow, this is the first I'm hearing about this.  Frankly I don't know what it is they're trying to accomplish.  Its just like the occupy (insert whatever state you want) clowns.  I mean really, how sad...a bunch of people, who're trying to save the world, camping out.  And this is proving what again?  They finally got the boot from New Haven Ct.  Camped out for months on the green.  Did their actions create more jobs?  Did it do anything productive to make a change?  I doubt it..highly.  

Same with this.  Racism has been around and will continue to be around for many, many years to come.  Anyone who hasn't heard about the TM case, by this time, must have been in a cave for the past few months.  I'd love to know what they're hoping to gain from this.


----------



## Wo Fat (May 3, 2012)

MJS said:


> Wow, this is the first I'm hearing about this.  Frankly I don't know what it is they're trying to accomplish.  Its just like the occupy (insert whatever state you want) clowns.  I mean really, how sad...a bunch of people, who're trying to save the world, camping out.  And this is proving what again?  They finally got the boot from New Haven Ct.  Camped out for months on the green.  Did their actions create more jobs?  Did it do anything productive to make a change?  I doubt it..highly.
> 
> Same with this.  Racism has been around and will continue to be around for many, many years to come.  Anyone who hasn't heard about the TM case, by this time, must have been in a cave for the past few months.  I'd love to know what they're hoping to gain from this.



To accurately answer the question, first let's understand what the OP is even talking about.  

Some kind of "Tour" is the characterization.  Well, is there some news article or anything close to objectively describing _who_ is doing _what_, _where_?


----------



## granfire (May 3, 2012)

Wo Fat said:


> To accurately answer the question, first let's understand what the OP is even talking about.
> 
> Some kind of "Tour" is the characterization.  Well, is there some news article or anything close to objectively describing _who_ is doing _what_, _where_?



The OP is talking about the family of Trayvon Martin touring the country. The OP is wondering what the motivation is to take that sideshow to states that are not in any shape or form connected with the family or the case.


----------



## Wo Fat (May 3, 2012)

granfire said:


> The OP is talking about the family of Trayvon Martin touring the country. The OP is wondering what the motivation is to take that sideshow to states that are not in any shape or form connected with the family or the case.



Source?


----------



## Big Don (May 3, 2012)

d1jinx said:


> attention whoring.  15 more minutes of fame.



Fixed that for you


----------



## d1jinx (May 3, 2012)

Wo Fat said:


> "_They_" ... "_their own kind_" ...
> 
> Is that the way you refer to "them" while in "their" presence?  Or do you feel safer typing it anonymously?
> 
> I notice you are a TKD practitioner.  Do you publicly refer to the Korean founders and practitioners of your art--regardless of whether you yourself are Korean or not--in the "_their own kind_" context?



_*THEY*_ = 3 kids
_*THEIR OWN KIND =*_ well just that, the same race as them.

spin it how you want.  I never said what race they were.

Typical, you assume any terms used to describe a group are "racist"....  

tkd= um yeah, same,_ they, their own kind _pretty much sums it up.


----------



## Wo Fat (May 3, 2012)

d1jinx said:


> _*THEY*_ = 3 kids
> _*THEIR OWN KIND =*_ well just that, the same race as them.
> 
> spin it how you want.  I never said what race they were.
> ...



Nah, I didn't presume you "racist".  I presumed you kinda small and ignorant, with a penchant for being a keyboard warrior.


----------



## Sukerkin (May 3, 2012)

Such a line of exchange is hardly likely to lead to anything profitable.  I suggest that it is a road we don't go down.


----------



## Wo Fat (May 3, 2012)

Sukerkin said:


> Such a line of exchange is hardly likely to lead to anything profitable.  I suggest that it is a road we don't go down.



The sentiment behind this very thread ensured that there was zero chance of it being "profitable".


----------



## d1jinx (May 3, 2012)

Wo Fat said:


> Nah, I didn't presume you "racist".  I presumed you kinda small and ignorant, with a penchant for being a keyboard warrior.



Yup, you figured me out.  No getting it past you. :ultracool


Dont forget to click "report this post" since i seem to have hurt your lil feelings.  :wah:

But I see you stuck the first key.  crafty warrior yourself I see.:mst:


----------



## Carol (May 3, 2012)

Wo Fat said:


> "_They_" ... "_their own kind_" ...
> 
> Is that the way you refer to "them" while in "their" presence?  Or do you feel safer typing it anonymously?
> 
> I notice you are a TKD practitioner.  Do you publicly refer to the Korean founders and practitioners of your art--regardless of whether you yourself are Korean or not--in the "_their own kind_" context?



Actually, I haven't seen that context from anyone on MT when referring to the nationals of their art's homeland...wherever that particular homeland might be.  

I have, however, read mnay discussions that discuss matters of etiquette and respect down to minute detail.


----------



## granfire (May 3, 2012)

Wo Fat said:


> The sentiment behind this very thread ensured that there was zero chance of it being "profitable".



Maybe you need to check your chip at the door, it makes Stone Mountain and Airs Rock look like pebbles.

I do recall I ask you a question, since you seem to have the answers which I struggle to find:

Why do people tour states that have nothing to do with them or the case they are involved in?

yes, of course you see a racial thang there.
I guess when you have a hammer everything is a nail.


----------



## Empty Hands (May 4, 2012)

granfire said:


> Why do people tour states that have nothing to do with them or the case they are involved in?
> <snip>
> I guess when you have a hammer everything is a nail.



I'm sure that Trayvon's parents have explained exactly why they are where they are, what they are saying, and what they are trying to accomplish.  And yet no one saw fit to find any of that out before comfortably labeling parents who have lost their child as attention whores on a "tour".

Ugly, uncharitable, deliberately ignorant.  Everything a nail indeed.


----------



## ballen0351 (May 4, 2012)

The City of Birmingham had officially made our son, Trayvon a citizen of the City of Birmingham, so being that Trayvon has roots in Birmingham- we have roots in Birmingham," said Tracy Martin, Father of Trayvon Martin.
http://www.cbs42.com/content/localn...nts-in-Birmingham/DR_fHRk9iES4bCJP4_eyqQ.cspx


----------



## MJS (May 4, 2012)

Wo Fat said:


> To accurately answer the question, first let's understand what the OP is even talking about.
> 
> Some kind of "Tour" is the characterization. Well, is there some news article or anything close to objectively describing _who_ is doing _what_, _where_?





granfire said:


> The OP is talking about the family of Trayvon Martin touring the country. The OP is wondering what the motivation is to take that sideshow to states that are not in any shape or form connected with the family or the case.



Umm...what granfire said.  Wo, not sure what else you're reading into this.  I read the OP, and took it as the family was touring the nation, talking about the case, racism, etc.


----------



## Master Dan (May 4, 2012)

Wo Fat said:


> "_They_" ... "_their own kind_" ...
> 
> Is that the way you refer to "them" while in "their" presence?  Or do you feel safer typing it anonymously?
> 
> I notice you are a TKD practitioner.  Do you publicly refer to the Korean founders and practitioners of your art--regardless of whether you yourself are Korean or not--in the "_their own kind_" context?



Thank you well put! Yes racism does still exist as well as descrimination on a regular basis some of it legal say in credit renting other things? another whole subject. 

The good that has come out of the whole Trayvon is the nationwide discussion of the issue and two major areas came up I thought was profound

*RACISM FATIGUE*:  The fact that many Americans and communities are just wore out talking about and dealing with it so just ignore it because we are bored hearing about??

*INSTITUTIONAL RACISM:* This one was spot on that city state or organizaitonal racism exists like police departments who due to culture or just being worn out dealing with differnt public sectors have become biased in thier approach or treatment of different segments of the population. America is Racist on many levels and just becuase we are tired or bored with it or like many Republicans and GOP peopel just can't look in the mirror and say I don't like blacks or poor people or Mexicans needs to be dealt with?

Look at Arizona's Polititions and ties to Neo Nazi individuals and groups and even tieing thier reproductive rights and benefits legislation including gay marriage to the fact they want more white babies?? but I do have emphathy for property owners on the boarder who's lives are at stake every day due to the Cartels and people crossing thier land.

I would have alot more respect for Republicans and GOP individuals who just refuse to admit to any reasonable discussion of actual fact from thier own governments reporting agencies or any other reports such as unequal pay for women and just admit they hate Obama and will fight anything he does because he is black!!!!!! or they are just against women having equal power and worth? Frank heated discussion will bring people out of the closet if they would just admit it put on the poinyt hats and scream white power even though many might not even be all that white?

I am still not convinced the majority of MA people do not have deep seated issues with racism on these forums or is it they post more and the rest of us read more and have less time or is it the many of you would pefer to no lower yourselves to putting down right winged insurgency. Being a conservative does not seem to mean what it did 30 years ago or am I wrong?


----------



## Master Dan (May 4, 2012)

Back the point before my other rant? the family touring and talking to others is a good thing to keep people in discussion and focused on the issues we have as Americans in dealing fairly with each other as to thier personal reasons? before you judge and imply its for money or fame consider loosing your child and what you need to do every day to keep yourself from loosing it. Each parent involved in any childs death is forever scared and takes a long time and alot of work and a need to find something that will give meaning to thier childs death so they can cope. You people ( there I go like using  them?)  that lack emphathy for others run the risk of being condemed some day to walking in thier shoes to help you understand I would ponder that before you make light of anothers suffering however many of you can't help it because you all ain't been taught no better!


----------



## ballen0351 (May 4, 2012)

So master dan if its not about Money and its all about getting the word out why did his mother trademark his name?


----------



## ballen0351 (May 4, 2012)

I actually could careless if shes making money good for her tour or vist every city that will have you earn as much money as you can


----------



## d1jinx (May 4, 2012)

i dont doubt the intentions of the parents or belittle thier grief.  

BUT I AM 100% possitive there are those in thier ears who have profit to gain and fame from encouraging them to do so.


----------



## d1jinx (May 4, 2012)

ballen0351 said:


> I actually could careless if shes making money good for her tour or vist every city that will have you earn as much money as you can



EDIT: ahhh --- a little too crude. never mind.

done with this topic. F-em


----------



## Master Dan (May 4, 2012)

Wo Fat said:


> The sentiment behind this very thread ensured that there was zero chance of it being "profitable".



Thank you exactly!!!!!!!!!! I disagree with it not being profitalbe people need to expose who and what they are on a honest level and while the crude or insenstive comments may fly at times it draws those who many times will not say anything to contribute real and instructional comments that while not changing the white sheet of that person may give inspiration to another to understand or consider how they treat others in the future. My point is that to me the majority of frequent blogers of MA tend to be ultra conservative which to me now means intollerant and racist by nature not to offend anyone but thats my general read the last year in looking at the tennor of threads and the people who jump in to support them??


----------



## Master Dan (May 4, 2012)

ballen0351 said:


> So master dan if its not about Money and its all about getting the word out why did his mother trademark his name?


To stop white people from making money of his name such as increased sales of skittles and such but the point is a mother and family doing what ever they can to cope and keeping a important issue of race and progress towards stopping INSTTUTIONA RACISM OR DESCRIMINATION. Saying Mommy is doing it for the money is crude and insensative if you don't agree I suggest you make a sign saying Travon's mom just want to get paid? and go to any major city with a majority of black population area and start walking hope you got a good vest? the point to this thread say I don't get was trowling for like minded people that just don't like people of color getting any attention and always need point to the Butt answers Yeh but they makin money Yeh but they getting fame Yeh but this or that anything to make themselves feel better about thier own insecurity and hate and you and they seek to find like minded people to chime in because it reinforces I must be right becuase all my buddies agree?

10 50 or 300 people all agreeing with negative or hateful opinions does not constitute a majority only a grouping and given all the long winded high minded platitudes of the martial Art Credo's no matter what style is it not such a hipocratic oximoronic axium that so many tottally ignore it beyond the words written on the paper.

By the way your not asking a question it is retorical statement which means your still making a statement of your position that momy and others just want to get paid and your still feeding bacon to the fire so to speak.


----------



## Wo Fat (May 4, 2012)

> http://www.cbs42.com/content/localn...nts-in-Birmingham/DR_fHRk9iES4bCJP4_eyqQ.cspx
> 
> BIRMINGHAM, Ala. (WIAT) - On Thursday, *Trayvon Martins parents, brother, and aunt met with supporters and civil rights leaders at the Birmingham Civil Rights Institute*.
> They took part in a Hoodie Freedom Walk in Trayvons honor.
> ...



It looks to me like the family was invited to Birmingham for a couple of different events.  Now according to the OP, they are on some kind of "tour".   Someone else referred to the family as "attention whores".  Yet I see no evidence of the family being or going anywhere else except Birmingham, and the select locations therein.

What I do see is an arbitrary, unnecessary and cowardly personal attack on a family whose child was violently and unnecessarily killed.  And by someone who can't particularly stomach the idea of that family receiving sympathy, empathy and human value.


----------



## billc (May 4, 2012)

Hmmm...well, since racism doesn't seem to be a part of the actual shooting event, all this talk about racism in the case is misguided and doesn't serve the purpose of getting to the truth of that fatal few minutes.  George Zimmerman is a multi-racial, registered democrat who previously protested the handling of a black homeless man.  The police at the scene and the detectives initially couldn't show enough to a prosecutor to arrest zimmerman.  The race machine was activated against the multi-racial zimmerman and huge efforts have been made to make him into a "white" racist killer.  The effort to call him a "white" hispanic would be comical if not for the seriousness of the case.

Women make less than men only on paper.  Single, women, without families make as much as married men with families. the types of jobs that women take vs. the types of jobs men take as well as issues of having babies and its effect on lifestyles and careers is the reason for the differences.  Not discrimination.  Ask Economist Thomas Sowell or Walter Willliams.

Here is a quick article from the wall street journal on wage differences...

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702303592404577361883019414296.html




> The Labor Department defines full-time as 35 hours a week or more,  and the "or more" is far more likely to refer to male workers than to  female ones. According to the department, almost 55% of workers logging  more than 35 hours a week are men. In 2007, 25% of men working full-time  jobs had workweeks of 41 or more hours, compared with 14% of female  full-time workers. In other words, the famous gender-wage gap is to a  considerable degree a gender-hours gap.
> The main reason that women spend less time at work than men&#8212;and that  women are unlikely to be the richer sex&#8212;is obvious: children. Today,  childless 20-something women do earn more than their male peers. But  most are likely to cut back their hours after they have kids, giving men  the hours, and income, advantage.
> One study by the American Association for University Women looked at  women who graduated from college in 1992-93 and found that 23% of those  who had become mothers were out of the workforce in 2003; another 17%  were working part-time. Fewer than 2% of fathers fell into those  categories. Another study, of M.B.A. graduates from Chicago's Booth  School, discovered that only half of women with children were working  full-time 10 years after graduation, compared with 95% of men.


If you are concerned about women being paid less than men, go picket the Obama white house.  Apparently, he is running a mens club over there and pays women a lot less than the men.  If you have a problem with that, take it up with him...


----------



## granfire (May 4, 2012)

Master Dan said:


> To stop white people from making money of his name such as increased sales of skittles and such but the point is a mother and family doing what ever they can to cope and keeping a important issue of race and progress towards stopping INSTTUTIONA RACISM OR DESCRIMINATION. Saying Mommy is doing it for the money is crude and insensative if you don't agree I suggest you make a sign saying Travon's mom just want to get paid? and go to any major city with a majority of black population area and start walking hope you got a good vest? the point to this thread say I don't get was trowling for like minded people that just don't like people of color getting any attention and always need point to the Butt answers Yeh but they makin money Yeh but they getting fame Yeh but this or that anything to make themselves feel better about thier own insecurity and hate and you and they seek to find like minded people to chime in because it reinforces I must be right becuase all my buddies agree?
> 
> 10 50 or 300 people all agreeing with negative or hateful opinions does not constitute a majority only a grouping and given all the long winded high minded platitudes of the martial Art Credo's no matter what style is it not such a hipocratic oximoronic axium that so many tottally ignore it beyond the words written on the paper.
> 
> By the way your not asking a question it is retorical statement which means your still making a statement of your position that momy and others just want to get paid and your still feeding bacon to the fire so to speak.





How in the world are white people making money of the dead child?

This leap is beyond me.


----------



## granfire (May 4, 2012)

Wo Fat said:


> It looks to me like the family was invited to Birmingham for a couple of different events.  Now according to the OP, they are on some kind of "tour".   Someone else referred to the family as "attention whores".  Yet I see no evidence of the family being or going anywhere else except Birmingham, and the select locations therein.
> 
> What I do see is an arbitrary, unnecessary and cowardly personal attack on a family whose child was violently and unnecessarily killed.  And by someone who can't particularly stomach the idea of that family receiving sympathy, empathy and human value.



You are projecting.

I saw n the news that the family is making an appearance near me, in a state/town where they have no ties.

But as I read that the city has invited them, tings do become clear.

We are talking about a city with some of the worst school in the state, that a few years back found a 50 million dollar hole in the education budget, the county it is in is absolutely broke to the point that services are cut and people are leaving the county if they can so manage.

Yes, I do get it now. 


I suppose everybody has their own way of grieving. 
This style puzzles me.
However, there are a few elements that leave a bad taste in my mouth. 
having my child's name trademark would have never crossed my mind in a million years.

Yeah, I know, I am a callous racist witch. </sarcasm>

However this 'case' has turned into a sideshow. 
Maybe the Cochran Law Firm should advise the family that there is no 'justice'.
The best they can hope for is a verdict, and maybe a favorable outcome in a wrongful death suit, where they then can garnish and claim the shooter's meager possession - should he have any left after the trial.


----------



## d1jinx (May 4, 2012)

granfire said:


> How in the world are white people making money of the dead child?
> 
> This leap is beyond me.



he usually rattles stuff that are lost upon most.


----------



## d1jinx (May 4, 2012)

Master Dan said:


> To stop white people from making money of his name such as increased sales of skittles and such ....



well this guy had the hoodie, too bad he didnt have the skiddles.  someone should have shot his ***.

So where is the Rev. Jackson and Al Sharpton on this one. 
Where is the media and the outrage? 





			
				Spokane News said:
			
		

> Spokane Police Dept. - The woman attacked Thursday morning while walking her dog in North Spokane has died as a result of the stab wounds she sustained. Spokane Police have flooded the area with resources to investigate this incident and ensure public safety.
> 
> Detectives have detained a man matching the suspect description given by witnesses and are working to determine if this individual is responsible for the attack. The motive of this incident has not been established, however detectives believe this was a random attack.
> 
> ...


----------



## d1jinx (May 4, 2012)

What really pisses me off about this whole Treyvon BULL ****, is how the media, along with Al Shapton played this as a RACE issue, instead of what it really was, and everyone continues to feed into this whole TREYVON story as a RACE ISSUE.

WHY?????

So now anything and everything is considered RACE related.

so now, TREYVON is a CIVIL RIGHTS MARTYR????????????????

BULL ****

Why fan the flames of racial tension with a story that was not a racial crime. and everyone here continues to feed into the RACE WARS whenever a treyvon thread comes up.


----------



## Empty Hands (May 4, 2012)

ballen0351 said:


> So master dan if its not about Money and its all about getting the word out why did his mother trademark his name?



Did you bother to try to find out why before making a conclusion?  The mother probably said exactly why she did it.  Perhaps to keep other from doing the same.

Here, I did your homework for you: "The family attorney, *Natalie Jackson*, told RadarOnline.com  exclusively: "I want to set the record straight, the trademarks were  applied for so that no one can profit from or promote their own agendas  using Trayvon Martin. Trayvon's parents will never seek to financially  profit from these trademarks, period. I can't emphasize that point  enough. They haven't even been able to mourn his death because they are  seeking justice for his death. "Their son is dead and it's insulting for people to think that they  are thinking about profiting from this horrific tragedy. It's sad that  there are those out there that are attempting to make money off of  Trayvon's death and that his parents had to do this.""

Again, why does no one bother to do the slightest amount of due diligence prior to making their conclusions?


----------



## d1jinx (May 4, 2012)

Empty Hands said:


> Did you bother to try to find out why before making a conclusion? The mother probably said exactly why she did it. Perhaps to keep other from doing the same.
> 
> Here, I did your homework for you: "The family attorney, *Natalie Jackson*, told RadarOnline.com exclusively: "I want to set the record straight, the trademarks were applied for so that *no one *can profit from or promote their own agendas using Trayvon Martin. Trayvon's parents will never seek to financially profit from these trademarks, period. I can't emphasize that point enough. They haven't even been able to mourn his death because they are seeking justice for his death. "Their son is dead and it's insulting for people to think that they are thinking about profiting from this horrific tragedy. It's sad that there are those out there that are attempting to make money off of Trayvon's death and that his parents had to do this.""
> 
> Again, why does no one bother to do the slightest amount of due diligence prior to making their conclusions?




i guess dan *****umes NO ONE = WHITE PEOPLE. 



Master Dan said:


> To stop white people from making money of his name such as increased sales of skittles and such ....



sounds kind of racist but anyway, as does most of his "sheet" and "whitey" anti-white remarks do.


why didnt DAN do his "DUE DILIGENCE" and see the press release SKITTLES made after the murder... another *****umption.

http://www.bet.com/news/national/20...ases-statement-on-trayvon-martin-tragedy.html


I made sure to use the news posted from BET to prevent any BIAS reporting or suggesting...


----------



## ballen0351 (May 4, 2012)

Empty i dont need to do my homework.  Because I dont care if she making money i say go for it.  Earn it while she can.  It was a smart move if you ask me.  But dont act like it has nothing to do with money.  EVERYTHING in this world cones down to money.


----------



## d1jinx (May 4, 2012)

nice to see we are getting some justice for our civil rights martyr treyvon. 

http://pjmedia.com/blog/justice-for-trayvon-15-whites-beaten-by-gangs-of-black-thugs-so-far/

http://www.wnd.com/2012/05/wave-of-black-mobs-brutalizing-whites/

Al, Jesse, are we gonna step in anytime soon?????


----------



## Wo Fat (May 4, 2012)

Empty Hands said:


> Did you bother to try to find out why before making a conclusion?  The mother probably said exactly why she did it.  Perhaps to keep other from doing the same.
> 
> Here, I did your homework for you: "The family attorney, *Natalie Jackson*, told RadarOnline.com  exclusively: "I want to set the record straight, the trademarks were  applied for so that no one can profit from or promote their own agendas  using Trayvon Martin. Trayvon's parents will never seek to financially  profit from these trademarks, period. I can't emphasize that point  enough. They haven't even been able to mourn his death because they are  seeking justice for his death. "Their son is dead and it's insulting for people to think that they  are thinking about profiting from this horrific tragedy. It's sad that  there are those out there that are attempting to make money off of  Trayvon's death and that his parents had to do this.""
> 
> Again, why does no one bother to do the slightest amount of due diligence prior to making their conclusions?



In general, a little due diligence is good practice for everybody.  But in considering the genesis of this particular thread, due diligence and even the slightest bit of objectivity would have gotten in the way of caricaturing and maligning the Martin family.


----------



## granfire (May 4, 2012)

Wo Fat said:


> In general, a little due diligence is good practice for everybody.  But in considering the genesis of this particular thread, due diligence and even the slightest bit of objectivity would have gotten in the way of caricaturing and maligning the Martin family.



Well, it also pays to practice due diligence before accusing people of above actions.


----------



## Wo Fat (May 4, 2012)

granfire said:


> Well, it also pays to practice due diligence before accusing people of above actions.



No accusations are necessary.  Your comments speak for themselves.


----------



## granfire (May 4, 2012)

Wo Fat said:


> No accusations are necessary.  Your comments speak for themselves.



Like I said, you are projecting and assuming.

But I get it alright:
Your racism is A OK.
Anybody non black saying anything remotely critical is a bigot fascist. 

Oh, never mind, you are not racist, you dated a white girl at one time....and many of your closest friends are white....


Oh stuff it.


----------



## Wo Fat (May 4, 2012)

granfire said:


> Like I said, you are projecting and assuming.
> 
> But I get it alright:
> Your racism is A OK.
> ...



Actually, my _wife_ is White.   And our children are multi-racial.  And their grandparents are White.  And their cousins are White, Black, Latino, Asian and fine mixtures thereof.  

We have no need or tolerance for racism or bigotry of any kind.


----------



## Sukerkin (May 4, 2012)

That last statement is not the impression you give, good sir; not to this Englishman at least.  Of course, it may well be the limitations of the text medium diverting what you intended to say down a wayward path.

Or it may be that even after all these years I just fail to understand 'American'; that is far from being beyond the bounds of possibility, for I all too often take offence at what some members post here when they meant to spark no such reaction.


----------



## Tez3 (May 4, 2012)

granfire said:


> it stops today in the great state of Alabama.
> 
> Now, granted I have not kept up with developments, but I really would like to know why the family is touring states that don't seem to have any obvious connection with the case.
> 
> Yes, I know, Birmingham is the cradle of the civil liberties movement, but I till don't get it.




As I read this it's the OP questioning something she doesn't understand, surely answers as to what is going on would have been better than allegations of racism etc? 

For what it's worth this is what we've had reported. http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/trayvon-martin


----------



## d1jinx (May 4, 2012)

since we are all getting a little heated about the "you're a racist cause you said this" . "no you're a racist cause you said that",

let all sit back, relax and enjoy some racial humor.

warning, if you dont already know these 2 comedians, they use some explicit language...


----------



## Sukerkin (May 4, 2012)

Nothing to do with the thread but, surfing through the other linked videos from those that d1jinx posted, I watched one entitled Black People vs Ni**ers.  Whilst, being a middle-aged Englishman, there was far too much swearing in it for my tastes, it did what all good comedy is supposed to do - make you think whilst at the same time it makes you laugh.  The reaction from the audience told a very strong story as to what ordinary people think on the matter.


----------



## Wo Fat (May 4, 2012)

Sukerkin said:


> That last statement is not the impression you give, good sir; not to this Englishman at least.  Of course, it may well be the limitations of the text medium diverting what you intended to say down a wayward path.
> 
> Or it may be that even after all these years I just fail to understand 'American'; that is far from being beyond the bounds of possibility, for I all too often take offence at what some members post here when they meant to spark no such reaction.



Not particularly sure what offended you, Sukerkin.


----------



## Master Dan (May 4, 2012)

d1jinx said:


> What really pisses me off about this whole Treyvon BULL ****, is how the media, along with Al Shapton played this as a RACE issue, instead of what it really was, and everyone continues to feed into this whole TREYVON story as a RACE ISSUE.
> 
> WHY?????
> 
> ...



So you are confirming the premise of one of two major issues out of this case is Racism Fatigue all the people that say Travon shooting and fight for justice had nothing to do with racism are outright racist or in the group that are just tired and not wanting to talk about it anymore so they denie everything. Race War like it never happened? like it still dosn't exist?? how much to Ostretch eggs go for now these days you and those like you must be laying a few??

You tell that black father and mother its not about race? how far you gonna get with that? The police and prosecutors office dropped the ball then covered thier tracks when enough presure was put on and what is wrong with Al Sharpton good man but Rev Jackson I do believe would jump on a gut wagon if he though it would get him exposure and funding but he is not the issue in general USA still has a long way to go on the rights of all minorities women included.


----------



## Master Dan (May 4, 2012)

d1jinx said:


> i guess dan *****umes NO ONE = WHITE PEOPLE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First of all I did hear and see the statement made by Skittles wasn't worth the time my point is she wanted to restrict anyone from profiting from his name and I am giving an example of how short biased statements are negative but my point is that in general the MA forum seems to be a majority of race biased conservative slants and supporting comments seem many times to line up 4-1 negative and in most cases changing the subject like well why not look at the black on black death or anyother subject to justify a basic need to put down people of color, liberals or others they feel threatened by or a need to feel better about themselves by belittling others.

You miss sarcasim or a mirror short statement just the same as the intent of the original thread here as what I believe but this started slow and we have 4 pages now and some people have contributed meaningful information on behalf of the family and the truth about the core problem for that I am grateful. God hopefully this means that the majority of MA talk forum members are not Duck Dynasty after all. if you can't get the humor in that buy a new pair of shoes. Shaloam


----------



## d1jinx (May 4, 2012)

Master Dan said:


> First of all I did hear and see the statement made by Skittles wasn't worth the time my point is she wanted to restrict anyone from profiting from his name and I am giving an example of how short biased statements are negative but my point is that in general the MA forum seems to be a majority of race biased conservative slants and supporting comments seem many times to line up 4-1 negative and in most cases changing the subject like well why not look at the black on black death or anyother subject to justify a basic need to put down people of color, liberals or others they feel threatened by or a need to feel better about themselves by belittling others.
> 
> You miss sarcasim or a mirror short statement just the same as the intent of the original thread here as what I believe but this started slow and we have 4 pages now and some people have contributed meaningful information on behalf of the family and the truth about the core problem for that I am grateful. God hopefully this means that the majority of MA talk forum members are not Duck Dynasty after all. if you can't get the humor in that buy a new pair of shoes. Shaloam



GOOD LORD MAN, YOU ARE RAMBLING.  PUT A PERIOD (.) in those paragraph sentences you have.  your message (IF ANY) gets lost in the rambling and only begins to make you _appear_ to be senile and delusional.  

and I LOVE DUCK DYNASTY by the way.  Si is my favorite.

I think the GREAT WHITE NORTH has gotten to you.  Leave the polar bears and eskimos alone and come back to civilization.  you've gone off your rocker man.

remember, punctuation, commas and periods....


----------

